#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای امنیتی | Security Software >  >  مشکل نود 32

## irantksat

سلام دوباره . من که نتونستم انتی ویروس کاسپر اسکای رو اکتیو کنم . پاکش کردم . الان نو32 نصب کردم ولی ایکون ان که باید سبز باشد نارنجی رنگ است . بفرمایید که ایا این ایراد را چطور رفع کنم . ممنون

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## roohollah

نود 32 باید ابدیت شود واگر ابدیت نشود بعد از 10 روز نارنجی میشود وبعد از 20 روز قرمز میشود شما اگر تونستیت ابدیت گیر بیارید اگر نتونستید نود را پاک کنید واز نو نصب کنید

----------


## Masoud_Y

میتونید کرک و سریال روزانه نود 32 را از ادرس زیر دریافت کنید 

http://www.irantk.ir/showthread.php?t=6676&page=3

----------

*iran_22w*,*nima_darvish*

----------


## irantksat

> میتونید کرک و سریال روزانه نود 32 را از ادرس زیر دریافت کنید 
> 
> http://www.irantk.ir/showthread.php?t=6676&page=3



سلام . شما خودتان به تاریخ اینها نگاه کنید ! خیلی قدیمی هستند 
ولی ممنون

----------

*nima_darvish*

----------


## Service Manual

سلام

از اين آدرس ميتونيد آخرين سريال ها رو بگيريد :

http://nod327.net



```
Username:EAV-31386712
nod32key:2c8d8smdeb

Username:EAV-31386716
nod32key:dn87vf8sh2

Username:EAV-31386725
nod32key:38uccc7hss

Username:EAV-31387581
nod32key:mbt75acf5t

Username:EAV-31387604
nod32key:p464bdenst

Username:EAV-31387611
nod32key:72scve4n3s
```

ضمنا نارنجي بودن رنگ آنتيويروس ربطي به آپديت بودنش نداره ، آنتيويروس من آپديته ولي رنگش نارنجيه .

NOD.JPG

----------

*MOJ.ELEC*,*nima_darvish*,*sam_electronic*

----------


## sam_electronic

سلام 

دوستان  نود 32 افلاین هم میشه ابدیت کرد اگه دوستان بخوان اموزش تصویری اون اینجا بزارم 


                                                 #$v686

----------


## shahram49

> سلام
> 
> از اين آدرس ميتونيد آخرين سريال ها رو بگيريد :
> 
> http://nod327.net
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


سلام
دوست من اپدیت نبودن سیستم عامل هم باعث تغییر رنگ این ایکون میشه .

----------

